# Paper tuning at 20 yds



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone paper tune their bows at 20 yds or farther?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

There's no logical reason to paper tune at 20 yards. If your bow is tuned anywhere close to decent up close then by the time an arrow is 10 yards it should be straightened out. If it's not straightened out by the time it gets to 20 yards then you have some serious tuning issues.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, I have bare-shaft tuned at 20yds, even did it at 30yds last night. It just backs up that you have your bow tuned perfectly. The serious target guys can shoot a bare-shaft to the same POI all the way out to 100yds.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

bfisher said:


> There's no logical reason to paper tune at 20 yards. If your bow is tuned anywhere close to decent up close then by the time an arrow is 10 yards it should be straightened out. If it's not straightened out by the time it gets to 20 yards then you have some serious tuning issues.


Agreed!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

at 20 yds, heck I don't even do it at 20 ft.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

6'
then
12'
then 
30'

After that if you are a perfectionist.............

Walk-Back tune to 40 yards.

If you do this you should be able to digest ANY broadhead on the planet.

You tune the bow to the arrow!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bfisher said:


> There's no logical reason to paper tune at 20 yards
> 
> 
> > Agree. If you have paper tear problems at 20 yards you're not going to correct them from 20 yards, not easily anyway. Most all error directions will show coming out of the bow and that's up close, 6 to 8 feet. In doubt, step back a few feet and check. And some errors do show up a bit farther back. Like threetoe I rarely check paper tears beyond 30 feet.


----------



## MTBOWHUNT3R (Apr 30, 2012)

no because by the time the arrow gets to the paper it has straightened it self out you need to be about one arrows length away when paper tuning


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have the time and are curious go for it.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

Just curious.... you are planning to shoot at the paper from 20yds? I have to agree that it's pointless mainly because your fletching will have done all sorts of corrections to the flight of the arrow by the time it gets there..

It is really nice to see a bullet hole (from 20yds) to prove that arrow flight has stabilized.

I've been more concerned about paper tuning at 3' from the front of the bow and at 6' from the front of the bow. Anyone noticed a difference?


----------



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I already did it. I was trying to paper tune my bow at six ft. I was very lose to a bullet hole. Just for fun I walked back to 20 yards. The tear was terrible. I was curious if anyone else had tried this. I found out later that i was having a noch pintch problem. I should probably shoot the 20 yards again ti see the difference.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

FORGET 20 yards!!
After 10 yards the veins take over.

6 feet
12 feet
18 feet
30 feet if you really have to.



It really isn't necessary to bare shaft tune past 18 feet unless you are a perfectionist.
6 feet will do but going back a bit farther will let you see if the arrow is oscillating.


Bill


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

I paper tuned by bow this evening after switching prongs on my trophy taker and had a slight low right tear at 9 feet went back to about 30 feet and shot with a bullet hold tear so I'm gonna call it good until I move some more stuff around later tonight. Also with this slight low right tear at 9 feet doesn't seem to effect my shooting performance at all. Not saying a pro shooter wouldn't notice but I can't.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

The above answers are correct but somewhat confusing. The objective is to discover if the arrow comes off the bow straight. Paper tuning is done at close range(5 feet) WITH FLETCHING. No point in paper tuning farther out because the fletch will have corrected any fault. Bare shaft tuning can be done at any range but start close. The arrow cannot stabilize without fletching so any fault in flight will will get worse downrange. A poorly tuned bow can put an arrow right sideways at 20 yards so start closer and work your way out. After you paper or bare shaft tune you can start to correct(tune) the bow to the arrow. See nuts and bolts tuning in the header for instructions.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Most importantly, remember that YOUR form plays a major role in tuning the bow. If it's paper tuning with fletchings, or bare shaft tuning, if you aren't holding good form, you won't get a good result!


----------

